# Ya lo creo



## ferran

Come sarebbe: _Ya lo creo _in italiano?


----------



## sabrinita85

Dovrebbe essere:
*Ora ci credo.*


----------



## ferran

Ho sentito che _Ya lo creo_ sia un'espressione ironica tipo:
Iras con tus padres a la playa? - Ya lo creo.
In inglese sarebbe: 
Are you going with your parents to the seaside? - _You wish!_ or _Right!
_
E' quasi uguale come in spagnolo allora? Ora ci credo?


----------



## rocamadour

Yo siempre había pensado que la traducción de "ya lo creo" en italiano era "Lo credo bene!" (en el sentido de "seguro!", "así es!", "por cierto!", "exactamente"), sin sentido irónico, pero ahora me están entrando algunas dudas...


----------



## irene.acler

Yo creo que Rocamadour tiene razón..


----------



## sabrinita85

Depende del contexto.
En la frase propuesta, sí tiene ese sentido, a lo mejor.
Pero sin contexto...


----------



## irene.acler

En el contexto che Ferran nos ha propuesto a mí me suena más "Lo credo bene!" ..


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> En el contexto che Ferran nos ha propuesto a mí me suena más "Lo credo bene!" ..


Sì, è ciò che ho detto, mi pare.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah perdona..nos hemos explicado mal..pensaba que estabas diciendo que en ese contexto queda bien lo que tú habías propuesto..


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Ah perdona..nos hemos explicado mal..pensaba que estabas diciendo que en ese contexto queda bien lo que tú habías propuesto..


Sì... mi sono spiegata male, in quanto io intendevo che, secondo il contesto dato, la soluzione di Roca andava bene, ma che senza contesto, avrei optato per "Ora ci credo".


----------



## ferran

Se ho capito bene:
Ya lo creo= Lo credo bene= You wish  per le risposte ironiche?
Mi interessa in generale.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí sí, vale…pues hemos aclarado el equívoco!!


----------



## irene.acler

ferran said:


> Se ho capito bene:
> Ya lo creo= Lo credo bene= You wish  per le risposte ironiche?
> Mi interessa in generale.



Non possiamo dire con assoluta certezza per il fatto che serve il contesto per capire bene quale sia la traduzione più corretta..


----------



## mauro63

ferran said:


> Ho sentito che _Ya lo creo_ sia un'espressione ironica tipo:
> Iras con tus padres a la playa? - Ya lo creo.
> In inglese sarebbe:
> Are you going with your parents to the seaside? - _You wish!_ or _Right!_
> 
> E' quasi uguale come in spagnolo allora? Ora ci credo?


 
ya lo creo è solamente enfatica, per dire senza dubbio, in questo caso. A volte vuol dire anche "lo credo anch'io" o ci mancherebbe altro". 
Ya lo creo è sempre un'espressione idiomatica. Ora ci credo si traduce come ahora lo creo .


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias mauro63..entonces lo que dijo rocamadour es correcto!


----------



## claudine2006

ferran said:


> Ho sentito che _Ya lo creo_ è un'espressione ironica tipo:
> Iras con tus padres a la playa? - Ya lo creo.
> In inglese sarebbe:
> Are you going with your parents to the seaside? - _You wish!_ or _Right!_
> 
> È quasi uguale allo spagnolo allora? Ora ci credo?


Si potrebbe anche tradurre (nel linguaggio colloquiale): "E ci credo!"/"Ci mancherebbe (altro)"/"Senz'altro". Dipende dalla sfumatura che si vuole dare a questa espressione.


----------

